# Anyone Hear of Stephane Levesque?



## ILUVMYJP7 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey I was checking out the local music want ads and I came across this guitar player/band. They are a local act and the guitar player plays a seven. I am really impressed with his talent.

http://www.stephanelevesque.net/

Go to the media section, and there are two songs that you can listen to,Iguana's Caprice and Pimp Panther.
Cool stuff, a little Mattias, Ron Thal and Spastic Ink!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Good player but he is treading into Buckethead territory, and I just dont think he can compete against that monster...............


----------



## ILUVMYJP7 (Jan 1, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Good player but he is treading into Buckethead territory, and I just dont think he can compete against that monster...............



Hmmm I never got that impression from listenning to him, but then again perhaps I haven't heard enough Buckethead...and in all honesty who can compete with Buckethead...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think he needs to get a good band together and write some good songs. He could be a standout in a band environment................


----------



## ILUVMYJP7 (Jan 1, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> I think he needs to get a good band together and write some good songs. He could be a standout in a band environment................


They are currently looking for a vocalist, in the OM, that's where I picked up on his skill!


----------

